# Chalet de Maltese



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Here are the pics that she sent me.



















If anyone is interested, Susie's site is ChaletdeMaltese
Sorry the pics are so small, not sure how to make them a little bigger.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I know some of the members here have Susie pups and she has great dogs. She lives in the same area I do (when I'm home in Ohio. I live across the river from Huntington,W.Va) and I've seen several of her dogs that come into a friends pet boutique. I've also been to her house a couple of time. She has such amazing dogs! She's a very nice person and if I were looking for another dog she's one of the first people I would call. Her dogs have "the look" I love and every one I've seen has been so beautiful I don't think you could go wrong with her.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Manning is from Susie, as is Paxton and Pixel from Dr. Jaimie, and so is Minnie from Massimo and Minnie. I am sure that there are others, but those are the ones that I know for sure. And I used to live in Hurricane, WV, so I was lucky enough to get to Susie's home. She does a good job with her pups, and I wouldn't hesitate to get another pup from her (if I were currently in the market).


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

yep, i love susie's dogs. :wub: she's fantastic to talk to...very informative and likes to get to know you too!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Her pups are so cute!!! :wub:


----------



## ChocoGrace (Feb 13, 2008)

I talked with her last week and she is nice! I am hunting for a little girl, though, so I'll be keeping in contact with her as she said she *might* have a litter in the summer.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OK you guys seriously....Chalet de Maltese is my #1 favorite breeder!! Her babies are just so beautiful..stunning. My next Maltese will be from Chalet for sure.. I want another little girl but of course I have to wait until my life is more settled.. Those little boys are sooo sweet..


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh those boys are CUTE!!


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

I may be interested in the summer. I also am wanting a female. Will be a long drive for me, but I am going to buffalo in the summer to visit my dad so maybe I can check back before I go.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Susie will be moving soon so she might become closer for some of you 

The two boys are very cute - I really need to get them up on her website but I have been so busy.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

> Susie will be moving soon so she might become closer for some of you
> 
> The two boys are very cute - I really need to get them up on her website but I have been so busy.[/B]


Where is Susie going to move to?


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

awwww the boys are stunning, they are adorable! whoever has a chalet pup probably agrees with me about their loving personality. deuci came from chalet and i love everything about him he is my heart. thanks for posting :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, they are so adorable!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Susie will be moving soon so she might become closer for some of you
> 
> The two boys are very cute - I really need to get them up on her website but I have been so busy.[/B]


is she making the move to FL?


----------



## princesslinda84 (Mar 18, 2008)

Does anyone know the price range for her puppies?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Does anyone know the price range for her puppies?[/B]


her males usually start out around $1500 and her females usually start at $2000.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Glory Girl is a Chalet Pup. She was sold to Denise as a Show Prospect. Little did I ever know I would have a Chalet doggie.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------

